# aparcamientos



## Casaviva

Tengo problemas con los plurales en Italiano.

Si parcheggio es un parking como digo parkings???

Quiero decir: Posiblidad de construir 500 m² de parkings.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## LadyTime

yo lo diría así:

possibilità di costruire 500 m² di parcheggio

pero si son más que uno, se puede poner el plural "parcheggi".

¡espero que te haya ayudado un poco!
besos


----------



## gatogab

Il plurale di parcheggio è parcheggi.


----------



## silvialxk

Potresti dire anche:

Possibilità di costruire un'area parcheggio di 500 m²


----------



## ursu-lab

Casaviva said:


> Tengo problemas con los plurales en Italiano.
> 
> Si parcheggio es un parking como digo parkings???
> 
> Quiero decir: Posibilidad de construir 500 m² de parkings.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.






silvialxk said:


> Potresti dire anche:
> 
> Possibilità di costruire un'area parcheggio di 500 m²



Confirmo. 

O lo escribes al singular o, para indicar el área de aparcamiento, tienes que especificar "un'area/una zona (destinata al) parcheggio":
- costruire un parcheggio di 500 m2;
- costruire un'area/una zona parcheggio di 500 m2.

Al plural no es correcto, porque significaría que cada parking mide 500 m2. Lo mismo ocurre con la frase en español (un parking -> muchas plazas de aparcamiento).


----------



## Neuromante

Yo entiendo parking como una superficie dedicada a aparcar y por lo tanto tiene que usarse en singular. Salvo que se esté hablando de dos o más parkings/parcheggi distintos. Por ejemplos: Los parkings de Madrid son especialmente peligros a las 5 y cuarto de la tarde.
De lo que pone Ursula deduzco que en italiano sería: 
Le aree parcheggio a Madrid sono specialmente pericolose alle 5 e un quarto della sera.
Usando "parcheggio" como adjetivo para conservarle el singular


----------



## ursu-lab

Sí, es lo que quería decir en mi post anterior.
Bueno, la locución completa sería: "area destinata al parcheggio auto" (estacionamiento). De ahí la forma sintética: "area parcheggio" o incluso "parcheggio".
Parcheggio puede ser toda el área o un parcheggio individual en el sentido de "plaza de aparcamiento". 

Pero si escribes: "parchegg*i* di 500 m2" el complemento del nombre se refiere a "parcheggi" entonces significaría que hay parkings de 500 m2 cada uno como si fueran las plantas de los parkings de un aeropuerto .


----------



## Blechi

Io direi come Lady (_possibilità di costruire 500 m² di *parcheggio*_) perché essendoci la misura della superficie specificata prima della parola "parcheggio", la persona che pronuncia la frase NON intende dire che costruirà N parcheggi / posteggi, ma parla del "parcehggio / posteggio" come entità astratta, alludendo al senso, allo scopo, all'*utilizzo che verrà fatto di quei 500 mq*. 
Questa è la mia impressione, ma di solito non sbaglio.


----------



## silvialxk

Blechi said:


> Io direi come Lady (_possibilità di costruire 500 m² di *parcheggio*_) perché essendoci la misura della superficie specificata prima della parola "parcheggio", la persona che pronuncia la frase NON intende dire che costruirà N parcheggi / posteggi, ma parla del "parcehggio / posteggio" come entità astratta, alludendo al senso, allo scopo, all'*utilizzo che verrà fatto di quei 500 mq*.
> Questa è la mia impressione, ma di solito non sbaglio.


 
L'espressione è corretta senza dubbio, ma è, come dire, l'unione tra i due segmenti _possibilità di costruire _e _500 m² di parcheggio _che non mi suona in italiano.
_"500 m² di parcheggio" _potrebbe andare bene in un elenco di caratteristiche di un immobile, esempio:

"Vendesi immobile in complesso residenziale composto da:

- 5 villette a schiera
- cortile interno
- 500 m² di parcheggio"

Mentre con il verbo "costruire" a mio parere va specificato "*area/zona *parcheggio".


----------



## Blechi

silvialxk said:


> L'espressione è corretta senza dubbio, ma è, come dire, l'unione tra i due segmenti _possibilità di costruire _e _500 m² di parcheggio _che non mi suona in italiano.
> _"500 m² di parcheggio" _potrebbe andare bene in un elenco di caratteristiche di un immobile, esempio:
> 
> "Vendesi immobile in complesso residenziale composto da:
> 
> - 5 villette a schiera
> - cortile interno
> - 500 m² di parcheggio"
> 
> Mentre con il verbo "costruire" a mio parere va specificato "*area/zona *parcheggio".


 
All'inizio del messaggio sembrava tu non fossi di accordo con me e invece alla fine hai offerto una soluzione uguale. Anche tu infatti lasceresti parcheggio al singolare. Perché 500 si riferisce ai metri quadri e non agli spazi / lotti destinati alle singole vetture.
Mi sono spiegato meglio questa volta?


----------



## silvialxk

Blechi said:


> All'inizio del messaggio sembrava tu non fossi di accordo con me e invece alla fine hai offerto una soluzione uguale. Anche tu infatti lasceresti parcheggio al singolare. Perché 500 si riferisce ai metri quadri e non agli spazi / lotti destinati alle singole vetture.
> Mi sono spiegato meglio questa volta?


 
Certo  L'unica cosa su cui non ero d'accordo era l'utilizzo di _"500 m² di parcheggio" _nel contesto dato da Casaviva, cioè con il verbo "costruire"


----------



## gatogab

Casaviva said:


> Tengo problemas con los plurales en Italiano.
> 
> Si parcheggio es un parking como digo parkings???
> _*Pacheggi.*_
> 
> Quiero decir: Posiblidad de construir 500 m² de parkings.
> *Possibilità di costruire 500*_m² *di posti macchina.*_
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
PD.
¿Alguién percibe un "reproche" a alguien con este aporte?


----------



## silvialxk

Gato, lo sé que la pregunta era esa, pero no siempre se puede resolver una pregunta si las respuestas pueden ser mas que una


----------



## gatogab

silvialxk said:


> Gato, lo sé que la pregunta era esa, pero no siempre se puede resolver una pregunta si las respuestas pueden ser mas que una


 
Bene.
Molto grato.

No ha sido reproche a nadie, menos a ti, Silvia.


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> Io direi come Lady (_possibilità di costruire 500 m² di *parcheggio*_) perché essendoci la misura della superficie specificata prima della parola "parcheggio", la persona che pronuncia la frase NON intende dire che costruirà N parcheggi / posteggi, ma parla del "parcehggio / posteggio" come entità astratta, alludendo al senso, allo scopo, all'*utilizzo che verrà fatto di quei 500 mq*.
> Questa è la mia impressione, *ma di solito non sbaglio*.


Vorrei arrivare anch'io a quell'altezza, ma ho paura di farmi male al cadere.


----------



## silvialxk

gatogab said:


> Bene.
> Molto grato.
> 
> No ha sido reproche a nadie, menos a ti, Silvia.


 
Bene, meglio così, avrò capito male


----------



## gatogab

silvialxk said:


> Bene, meglio così, avrò capito male


 
Grazie infinite.


----------

